# Bengal Tiger Shrimps my Tangerine Tiger x Red Tiger cross!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

These are the most recent pictures of my Tangerine Tiger x Red Tiger cross.
They have been breeding very fast and these are now the F2 generation 

They retain the Orange color of the TT and have now black and white stripes and spots (some more than others)

I am naming them Bengal Tiger shrimp as they are the closest I have seen to the true coloration and markings of a Bengal Tiger.

Enjoy.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

stunning! why the markings are black not red?


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Nice shrimp, I wonder if the hybrid will grow bigger than either pure strain like Ligers.

Was this a collabrative breeding with someone in NY? Someone is posting the exact same shrimp on TPT but lists themselves being located in NY.....weird.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

With hybrids you don't always get the same markings as the parents...with this cross I think the genetic tiger gene comes into play. Maybe in next generation the stripes might be red who knows...that's the fun of breeding hybrids.

No it wasn't a planned thing...I had my 3ft long tank set up for Tigers, in one section Red Tigers, BTOE in another and TT in the last one...one day I find a TT in my Red section, so I fish it out and put it back in its own....later on I find my Red Tiger female is berried, so I take her out and put her in a breeder box to hatch the babies....these are what came out.

I raised them up to a month or so of age, big enough to fend for themselves and put them back into the now defunct triple sectioned tank (too many were escaping and getting into each section so I separated them all and left the big tank to the TTs and the hybrid offspring. They have been breeding ever since. F2 are now on the way.

Yes those are my shrimps on TPT.


----------

